# problems in colorata, alternatera and micrantenum.



## nerita14 (Oct 24, 2006)

very already of the winding it leaves my subscriber with potassium sulphate and pays no3 with florish nitrogenus, single paid k with potassium monophosphate. it pays 2ppm of kno3 yesterday and today there am observardo light windings in my altrenatera and colorata. my parameters are kh 7, gh10, ph 6, po4 2, no3 10, faith plans. please aid!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

As stated in my PM, I am having trouble understanding what you are asking in this post. Maybe, you could ask again in Spanish. I'm sure we have someone here who can speak spanish or at least translate for us 

Also, someone please feel free to translate this post into spanish for nerita14


----------



## nerita14 (Oct 24, 2006)

*ok*

thanks matpat, I understand your post thanks to google.


----------



## nerita14 (Oct 24, 2006)

*en español*

deje de subministrar sulfato potasico y nitrato potasico , porque se me retorcian mis plantas.
solo abono con monofosfato potasico y seachem nitrogenus y ayer me decidi a meterle 2 ppm de kno3 y esta mañana se me retorcio un poco una de mis coloratas que ya esta bien .
a q es devido ??


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow! I love this place! That is the coolest thing I have seen yet. 

How did you guys do that?


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

ok, let me try... Someone surely speaks Spanish better than I do, so they can check and fix my poor translation!

He has stopped dosing potassium sulfate and potassium nitrate because his plants are twisting/curling. He is only fertilizing Potassium monosulfate and seachem nitrogen, and yesterday he decided to put in 2 ppm of kno3 and this morning one of his coloratas was curling a little, even though it had been okay before. 

my parameters are kh 7, gh10, ph 6, po4 2, no3 10. 


Mi pregunta, nerita, que esta abongando antes del problemo (cual y cuanto)? Y ayer, Ud abonga monofosfato potasico y seachem nitrogenus, verdad? Usa los dos antes, or solomente ayer? Y si los usa, tambien usa sulfato potasico y nitrato potasico? Tambien usa micronutritivas?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I assume you are using CO2 on this tank given your pH reading correct? 

Do you have high amounts of potassium in your tap water by chance? By looking at your GH you should have plenty of Mg and Ca but do you know their individual levels? Here in the US some folks with high GH readings have found they have plenty of calcium but little magnesium in their water. I don't think anyone has a GH made up of mostly Mg and little Ca but your case could be different.

Are you adding any micro fertilizers along with the KNO3 and KH2PO4 that could be adding extra K to your water?


----------



## nerita14 (Oct 24, 2006)

*problems*

Hi!
I'm still balancing muy tank, and I don't know the exactly amount I'm putting because every day i'm doing different.
I only use osmosis water and I'm putting in 4 parts of Ca(OH)2 and one of MgSO4 untill I have a KH between 5 and 6.
I'm using potasium monophosphate and Seachem nitrogenus as fertilizers. I don't use micronutrients because I have them in my substrate and i have no indication by the pistia.

I'm thinking in using one half of KNO3 and another half of CaNO3 in order to have as much K as in the Seachem nitrogenus.

Regards,
nerita14


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Is the any chance you may be able to use Calcium chloride versus the Calcium Oxide to add Ca to your water? I don't know the availablilty of CaCl in your area but I would give it a try. I have been having some difficult issues with CO2 in my tanks and I believe it is because my water supplier uses Ca(OH)2 to actually remove Ca and Mg from my water supply. This may be an issue in that you may not have enough Ca available to the plants. Just a guess here though. A switch to CaCl may be all you need.

In the past, some people have been able to eliminate curling and twisting in their Alternanthera by increasing the micros they add to their tanks. Many folks here in the US use substrates with micros in them but if you have a higher lght tank, sometimes the plants will need an additional source of micros in the water too. 

Since you are using reverse osmosis water, I would suggest adding some sort of "micro" fertilizer (Flourish, Tropica Master Grow, whatever you can easily get in Spain) for a week to two weeks to see if your situation improves. I think doing this in combination with the CaCl may get your plants growing well again.


----------

